# Hang on stands?



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, one sugestion is to also look at Muddy Outdoors stands, they are new and come with some great features other stands cost twice as much for!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Just remember, you get what you pay for. I tried one of the lower priced stands that you mentioned and was not impressed at all. I wouldn't have felt safe on that thing 5 feet off the ground. Buy the best stand that your money can buy.


----------



## Atheist (Feb 21, 2008)

What do you guys like about the pricier hang ons? We have 3 very cheap ones and one more expensive one, the only difference really is that the more expensive one has arm rests and a footrest


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I used a hang on stand for many years, always felt very safe in it. Only thing I never felt safe about it was hanging the thing. Screwing in step after step, then positioning yourself on the steps trying to wrap that chain around the tree. Then wrenching on the T screw. But it worked really well for gun hunting, I never liked it for bow hunting. Seemed the platform was just a bit to small for my liking when standing and taking shots. For gun hunting it was perfect cause I could put that thin up in the thick pasts of the tree with alot of camo and never get off my butt to take a shot. Even though I missed quite a few deer with it, not the point. Buy a good one with a good sized platform. When you set it up in a tall tree use some of the natural branches on it to clib the tree, the cut some of them off where you want and pout yourself int he middle of the tree, works great, just takes a little more time to adjust properly.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would look at the new Summit hang ons. It looks like a good concept.


----------



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lock Ons*

I think they are all personal preference. You can pay more for a lighter stand to carry, more comfort, or easier to hang. I have anything from 35 dollar lock ons to 175.00 lock ons. It is all preference. The new stands today are all safe, just what you want to pay for.

I have some as light as 5.5 lbs all the way up to nearly 45lbs.

As a matter of fact, I am not sure if I can post this on here, but I have two new Summit stands for sale now. Total Comfort and adjustable to many seat heights etc. I will sell for 75 each plus actual shipping. Still in the boxes. I can get some pics if wanted.

[email protected]


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Lone Wolf Alpha Hang on Stand*

I use a Lone Wolf Alpha hang on stand and like it. It's easy to set up and very quiet. They are vey high quality stands but more expensive. Here's a link to check out their product line.
http://www.lonewolfstands.com/


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

I second the vote to check out Muddy outdoors stands, light and solid, easy to set and cam lock to the tree for noise free hunting, thier new sticks are pretty cool also.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I own 2 of the Big Game Boss XLs, as far as I am concerned they are the most comfortable lock on to sit in.They are heavy at 20lbs, but once up very nice to sit in. I hunt from dark to dark sitting in them, no complaints here.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Trykon Mike said:


> I own 2 of the Big Game Boss XLs, as far as I am concerned they are the most comfortable lock on to sit in.They are heavy at 20lbs, but once up very nice to sit in. I hunt from dark to dark sitting in them, no complaints here.


I concur - I have 4 of them and going to pick up 3 more this year. I get them from Gander when they run a special. Actually, Gander has the Big Game XL with the footrest under their brand now which is the same stand for less. As soon as they run a sale on them I will be getting some more.....hopefully it is within the next 2 weeks though.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

*great deal*

hey guys rogersoutdoors in KC is selling them for 69.99, and if you by three they knock off $15 per stand....thats $54.99/stand.... they said the sale ended first part of august but you might still be able to get them....


----------



## dfast_3 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Muddy outdoors*

Check these stands out you can go to the website. And they will show them strapping them to the tree. The video is short but u will get the idea of the stand and the way it comes. And ps the seat is great on long hunts. 

Hunter pro is a nice stand thats what i use.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I bought one of the Big Dog along with a set of Ameristeps rails. I liked the stand for it's simplicity and ruggedness. Unfortunately I never used it. Shame you don't live closer- I'd give you a good deal on the package..


----------



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

silver_yummies said:


> I concur - I have 4 of them and going to pick up 3 more this year. I get them from Gander when they run a special. Actually, Gander has the Big Game XL with the footrest under their brand now which is the same stand for less. As soon as they run a sale on them I will be getting some more.....hopefully it is within the next 2 weeks though.


Thanks for all the advice guys... I will check them all out, still haven't decided yet...

Let me know if they do have that sale I live about 45 minutes from a gander mtn and would like to go check them out


----------



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

hauntedbyelk said:


> I use a Lone Wolf Alpha hang on stand and like it. It's easy to set up and very quiet. They are vey high quality stands but more expensive. Here's a link to check out their product line.
> http://www.lonewolfstands.com/


Went with the LW Alpha Stand... Spent more money but I love it and recommend it to anyone!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

For hang ons I only use the $30 ones they sell at Dicks. I usually just put them in pine trees now because it's so much easier to hang them. On any other type of tree I use a ladder stand.


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Them all look like decent stands. Just don't forget your harness while in the tree. If you don't have one you should def buy one b4 another stand!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just bought a Big Game BossXL for $87 shipped to my door.........sure it is 20 pounds but, it's made from steel and has a huge platform; seems like a nice and comfy treestand. 

Will use it for a 2nd secondary stand location when I am not in my climber. :darkbeer:


----------



## setooke (Feb 11, 2008)

*Stands at Dick's Sporting Goods*

If $ is an issue, you can't find a better deal at Dick's Sporting Goods for stands.

I've used two of the Comfort or now Field Streme Hunter lock ons. They are small but at a sale price of $34.99 it's tough to not get one. 

If you ask the manager on shift for a hunter packet of coupons to give to your hunt club or archery club, the first page has two coupons for $10 off a $25 dollar purchase. You now get a stand for $25!

They came out with the Hunter XL which sports a much larger platform but it's not on sale.

Their brand name goes back and forth from Comfort Zone to Field and Stream. I've used their ladders, climing sticks, and lock ons with no complaints.

Good luck.

set


----------

